# Diplex OTA on COAX from broadband DECA



## changer (Nov 2, 2008)

Upgrading to MRV today. Installer here now. 

Is it possible to diplex the OTA signal on the same coax that has the broadband deca installed?

Thanks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

No.


----------



## changer (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd like to inject ota between the new directv switch and the deca box. OTA wouldn't need to pass through the new directv switch.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

changer said:


> I'd like to inject ota between the new directv switch and the deca box. OTA wouldn't need to pass through the new directv switch.


The Signal gets Upconverted because it was Downconverted prior to coming to the DVR so the OTA signal frequency would get Upconverted as well and then it wouldn't be recognized by the DVR.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

changer said:


> I'd like to inject ota between the new directv switch and the deca box. OTA wouldn't need to pass through the new directv switch.


The frequencies used by the DECA data uses the same as some of the OTA channels which cause conflicts.

If needed the DirecTV installer should pull any new coax needed to install the Whole Home/DECA upgrade, including any new runs needed to get a coax to the broadband DECA adapter that connects to your ethernet network.


----------



## changer (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

I didn't want another run of coax outside of my house, so I'll bite the bullet and fish some new lines this weekend.


----------



## denkar (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a similar dilemma. I activated MRV a couple of days ago using my in house network. I have two DVRs on Wireless connections and one hard wired Enet DVR. MRV works good as long as the two Wireless DVRs are not trying to communicate at the same time. I called DTV and they are sending DECA's. But I have OTA diplexed through my SWM-8 and don't want to run additional cables, or lose my OTA signal. So I will not install the DECA units. I ordered three Powerline Enet devices to eliminate my wireless portions. If it works, I will still have MRV, OTA, and my connection to the Internet. I will post the results after I receive the Powerline units and install them.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Those Powerline Units May Work and they May Not Work so just be Aware of that.

I bought two of them and they did not work and perhaps it was because of my house wiring (they weren't on the same circuit) but they may or may not work.

I had to have OTA until I saw how Good the Locals were on my DVRs then I finally unplugged both of the AM21 Tuners because they were creating sluggishness and lockups and after that I have not looked back.

Exactly why do you need OTA so badly?


----------



## denkar (Oct 27, 2010)

DTV only carries the local Network channels. The additional local channels offer our weather 24 hours a day, and numerous additional stations of entertainment and local information. Since I live between 2 major cities, I receive the stations from both cities on my antenna, and can keep up with all of the news that affects my residential location. DTV only offers local programming from one of the cities. The last reason, is during severe weather when I am in rain fade, I am cut off from the emergency weather statements and radar from the DTV local broadcasts. My OTA is my life line for those situations. As far as the Powerline units, I have already verified that all 3 outlets will be on the same branch circuit of my service line, so I should not run into that problem. I had thought about replacing my wireless G devices with wireless N units, but the Powerline units were more cost effective and their performance is not subject to interference from competing over the air devices.

Two of my DVR's have the built in OTA tuners, and I have not experienced any lock-up or lag issues. The 3rd DVR does not have the OTA tuners, so I split the OTA signal off the diplexer and directly into my HDTV in that room. HR20-100, HR20-700 & HR21-100


----------



## denkar (Oct 27, 2010)

I received my Powerline ENET devices today. After plugging all of them in outlets in one room for configuration, I walked one of them around the house and tried multiple outlets. It sync'd up at each location, including my outdoor workshop. Then I connected them to my DVR's and set up some tests. The streaming was flawless regardless of the number and direction of recorded shows accessed. As a result, I was able to retain my OTA antenna signal combined with my SWM-8 and fully utilize MRV and all internet features. I realize that this setup is outside of the DTV support organization, and do not advocate it as a replacement for the DECA setup that is supported. But for my situation, it is a good solution. 

HR20-100, HR20-700, HR21-100.


----------

